# laptop gpu



## Morgoth (Nov 18, 2009)

can anny one tell me what a good laptop gpu is?
 im tottaly unkown at intels, ati, nivdea mobile gpu's

im looking at somthing near the power of a HD3850, hd3870
with Core 2 Dou 2ghz+

cus im planing to buy a laptop
must be enabled to run hl2 at maxium settings


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 18, 2009)

Ati laptop gpus correspond to thier desktop counterparts i believe. (ie a mobile 3870 is comparable performance to a desktop 3870) Nvidia gpus not so much. I have a 9800mgs in my laptop and it performs similar to a 9600gt. That being said, any modern discrete laptop graphics card should run hl2 at max. How much are you wanting to spend on a laptop?


----------



## techjunkie (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out ones with the HD4670. I have a lappy with and it can play HAWX at maximum detail on dx10 at 1920x1080


----------



## Error 404 (Nov 18, 2009)

Steer well clear of ANY intel GPUs, they are all complete crap.
Anything from the 3800 or 4600 series of GPUs or higher will happily run most games you throw at them. When looking at nVidia mGPUs, they typically are about half as powerful as their desktop counterparts. ATI GPUs usually have the same or similar specs, only slower clock speeds.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2009)

I would look into anything with a 4650 or higher on the ati side (3850 or higher for prev generation) At least with ATI you know your card is the same as the desktop counterpart.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 with Error, no Intel GPU's are going to cut it for gaming.

I personally would not invest in a gaming laptop without a 260m or 4870(mobile). They are in the top 10 and kick ass.  

Here's a very comprehensive list of mobile GPU's with benchmarks:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Graphic-Cards.130.0.html


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2009)

If I recall, a GTX 260M is more or less a desktop 9800 GT, and a GTX 280M is around a 9800 GTX.

My 9800GT maxes out HL2, Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead at 1440*900. I use VSYNC on my 60Hz LCD monitor and it is at 60FPS maybe 95% of the time. If you play the latter 2 games, you will also need a decent CPU.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 18, 2009)

Dammit i was going to menchin that site mlee49 grrrr good to ya around Morgoth.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 18, 2009)

My 9800m GTS plays any practically. If i had a faster cpu in my laptop or some way to OC itd be gold.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree with PP. My asus g50 has a 9800mGS and it runs just about anything flawlessly, save crysis on the highest settings. Again, whats your budget for the laptop total?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 18, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Agree with PP. My asus g50 has a 9800mGS and it runs just about anything flawlessly, save crysis on the highest settings. Again, whats your budget for the laptop total?



500-600max euro


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 18, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> 500-600max euro


Then I doubt you can get anything decent with that....
The best I know is a 4570 for that money. 
Or may be a 9400M or something along those lines.
A laptop with a good GPU generally cost around 1000 euros I believe.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an Asus N81vg, and a GT120M in it.  That is about a 9500gt desktop equivalent.  It can run source games on highest settings, MW2 maxed out, but I would not recommend Asus for laptops.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 21, 2009)

Hows this one? SATELLITE L550-13C C2D/T6600
HD4570 gpu


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 21, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> Hows this one? SATELLITE L550-13C C2D/T6600
> HD4870 gpu



That CPU looks lackluster. I'd go for something with more powah


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 21, 2009)

wich cpu would you suggest?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 21, 2009)

I would suggest P8xxx or even P9xxx

it's much better than T6xxx


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 21, 2009)

and P7 series?
is the T6600 with HD4570 a good setup to run hl2?
atm im running a Pentium 4 3ghz +Ht with HD3850agp gives me around 30-120fps on source games


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 22, 2009)

T6600 actually is sufficient on doing source games..
my T5450 with onboard graphic is good enough on Battlefield 2 on native...

but i more recommend Intel P series...


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 22, 2009)

Source games don't take a lot in the first place, I honestly think that most of the modern discrete graphics would be able to play source games maxed out assuming you're not going crazy with the resolution.


----------



## Greenmousa (Nov 22, 2009)

> cus im planing to buy a laptop
> *must be enabled to run hl2 at maxium settings*



The guy wanted to play HL2 maximized...well...i have a C2Duo T5270 with a Intel 965 integrated video chipset and i can run it FLAWLESS in 1280x800...only with no AA.

I mean it's a HP 550 last time i checked it costs like 250 euros XD


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 22, 2009)

ok, can anny one tell me whats the differends in
P, T, SP, SL cpu;s from intel?

hows this one
Asus notebook: X61SL-6X024C
gpu HD4570
16inc screen 1366 x 768
cpu P8400
4gb ddr2 
Vista home (i got here a copy of vista ultimate)

price €611,66


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> ok, can anny one tell me whats the differends in
> P, T, SP, SL cpu;s from intel?
> 
> hows this one
> ...



You'll be more than happy with that CPU, buy try to look a bit more for at least a HD4650. If I'm not mistaking, the 4570 has only 80SPs, which is deffenately too little...

I'll try to give you my uneducated understanding on them:

The T was the highest performance class, with a TDP of around 35W, which now got replaced by the P class, which brings the same performance at sub 35W

The SL and SP are the low energy classes which are somewhere in the field of ~15W, be careful tho coz some of them are only single core


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 22, 2009)

is it enough to run source based games? with hd4570?
hows this one?
	Quadro® NVS 150M
	nVIDIA Geforce 9600M GT 3D

new Budget 700 euro max


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> is it enough to run source based games? with hd4570?
> hows this one?
> Quadro® NVS 150M
> nVIDIA Geforce 9600M GT 3D
> ...



You know, you can check out the cards for yourself in here:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-Quadro-NVS-150M.11907.0.html

What that tells you is that the NVS 150M is good for nothing and that the 9600M GT is decent but not much of an upgrade from the 4570...


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 22, 2009)

afther shecking those benches of hd4570 it realy does a good job on source games


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Nov 22, 2009)

Do NOT get a laptop with a 9600M GT.

For that price, you can get a laptop with a Mobility HD4650 with DDR3. It should be twice as fast in games.

For 650-700€ there are some laptops with the HD4650 DDR3.

Check out the HP Pavillion dv6-1330ep, the Satellite L500-19F or the Acer 6930G (version with the HD4650).


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 22, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Do NOT get a laptop with a 9600M GT.
> 
> For that price, you can get a laptop with a Mobility HD4650 with DDR3. It should be twice as fast in games.
> 
> ...



cant find anny shops in netherlands with those 3 laptops

i did found this one

Toshiba Notebook Satellite L500-126  619,- Euro

Toshiba Satellite L505-10M Core2 Duo T6600(2.2)Windows 7 Home Premium-64 32 6GB 500GB 15.6 SuperMulti ATI 1GB dedicated 736 euro


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> cant find anny shops in netherlands with those 3 laptops
> 
> i did found this one
> 
> ...




Both of them have the HD4650.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 22, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Both of them have the HD4650.



yes but a slower cpu..


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> yes but a slower cpu..



Slower than what?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> yes but a slower cpu..



I would personally sacrifice CPU power over GPU. I find that most of the time I'm graphically limited with my current lappy...


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Nov 22, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> I would personally sacrifice CPU power over GPU. I find that most of the time I'm graphically limited with my current lappy...



CPU is a lot less important than a decent GPU in modern times, yes.

And it will be even less so, when DX11 games come out.


----------

